# Small group Custom Smoking Buisness



## shooterrick (May 1, 2009)

I am knocking around the idea of a small goup (less than 75) custom smoking buisness.  I have put together a ruff draft based on my meat and other costs.  I buy 4 butts and 4 brisket for 140ish and give 6 bucks a rack for St. Lious style racks 12 to a case.  Not ever done this for real money so take a look and make suggestions of the plan and packages.



*ShooterRicks*

*Smoke-N-Butts BBQ*

What We Do For You
We are all about traditional custom pit smoked BBQ.  It is that low and slow, wood fired pit flavor, using only Pecan and Oak splits that will make your mouth water.  With our secret rubs and injections your guests will be talking about your party for days.  We take the time to grind only the best whole spices to make our seasoning blends.  While you can’t buy the recipes, you will receive as our thanks, 4 ounces of our secret Smoke-N-Butts rub. 

Why do we only service small groups?  I have been asked that question many times.  It is because ShooterRick insists on tradition and quality and because we love what we do.  ShooterRick is a custom smoker not a caterer in the true sense of the word.  We are not capable of handling volume produced generic BBQ and frankly don’t want to.  We do not provide drinks, clean up, and trash haul off.  We will provide quality pork butt, brisket, ribs, and sausage or will smoke your own for a minimum charge.  We can provide sides and picnic place settings consisting of plastic wear, paper plates, and napkins at an additional charge.  You can save some money and get your own if you like.  


*Terms        *
A 60 percent, non refundable deposit is required before booking your event.  This will almost cover our expense if you cancel.  While we will do our best to meet your rescheduling needs, please be aware weather does not constitute an emergency so be prepared to move your event indoors if necessary. 

* We will only reschedule events at no additional charge, if canceled 3 days before the booking.  Since we begin preparation days in advance, a* 30% rebooking charge will apply if canceled with less than 3 days notice.  This charge must be paid before rebooking and the balance due must be paid in advance.

Under normal circumstances the balance of payment is expected the day of the event.  Because it sometimes takes as long as 12 hours to slow smoke large cuts of meat such as brisket, we only book one event on any available day.  


*Custom Smoking Service*

We will gladly season and smoke your own meat and game for a minimum charge of $115.00.  Please call to make arrangements for custom smoking needs.   

*Packages*

*Smoke-N-Butts pulled pork package:  (all basic packages includes dinner rolls)*

Enough pulled pork to feed 20-25 pig hungry folks at about 1/3 lbs a serving:
$197.00
With 2 sides: Choose from Snake Bitten Wicked beans, potato salad, or slaw:
$235.00

*Beautiful brisket package: *

Mouth watering tender brisket to feed 20-25 beef lovers at about 1/3 lbs a serving:
$239.00
With 2 sides as above:
$275.00

*Fallin off the bone suckin good rib package: *

12 St. Louis style racks guaranteed to please 24 rib fanatics:  
$*257.00*
With 2 sides as above:
$297.00

Add 4 lbs of sausage hot or mild to any package for $35.00
*Half packages for multiple meat menus can be ordered.  Just add 50**% of each package price together.  (*Picnic service at cost plus a $10 service fee.)


----------



## plj (May 1, 2009)

Well, I dont know what Im talking about, but... you made me hungry, and I already ate.   :) 

The thing I notice is the price per person: $8 for pulled pork, $11 for ribs...  
I'd be hard pressed to get that good a price in a restaurant.  Might be worthwhile to point that out. 
But as I said, I dont have a clue what others charge for such a service.


----------



## shooterrick (May 2, 2009)

*After being in buisness for 27 years in a unrelated*
*field I have taken the lesson that too cheap equals no perceived value so I revamped the prices.*


*ShooterRicks*

*Smoke-N-Butts BBQ*

What We Do For You
We are all about traditional custom pit smoked BBQ.  It is that low and slow, wood fired pit flavor, using only Pecan and Oak splits that will make your mouth water.  With our secret rubs and injections your guests will be talking about your party for days.  We take the time to grind only the best whole spices to make our seasoning blends.  While you can’t buy the recipes, you will receive as our thanks, 4 ounces of our secret Smoke-N-Butts rub. 

Why do we only service small groups?  I have been asked that question many times.  It is because ShooterRick insists on tradition and quality and because we love what we do.  ShooterRick is a custom smoker not a caterer in the true sense of the word.  We are not capable of handling volume produced generic BBQ and frankly don’t want to.  We do not provide drinks, clean up, and trash haul off.  We will provide quality pork butt, brisket, ribs, and sausage or will smoke your own for a minimum charge.  We can provide sides and picnic place settings consisting of plastic wear, paper plates, and napkins at an additional charge.  You can save some money and get your own if you like.  


*Terms        *
A 60 percent, non refundable deposit is required before booking your event.  This will almost cover our expense if you cancel.  While we will do our best to meet your rescheduling needs, please be aware weather does not constitute an emergency so be prepared to move your event indoors if necessary. 

* We will only reschedule events at no additional charge, if canceled 3 days before the booking.  Since we begin preparation days in advance, a* 30% rebooking charge will apply if canceled with less than 3 days notice.  This charge must be paid before rebooking and the balance due must be paid in advance.

Under normal circumstances the balance of payment is expected the day of the event.  Because it sometimes takes as long as 12 hours to slow smoke large cuts of meat such as brisket, we only book one event on any available day.  


*Custom Smoking Service*

We will gladly season and smoke your own meat and game for a minimum charge of $115.00.  Please call to make arrangements for custom smoking needs.   

*Packages*

*Smoke-N-Butts pulled pork package:  (all basic packages includes dinner rolls)*

Enough pulled pork to feed 20-25 pig hungry folks at about 1/3 lbs a serving:
$250.00    $10.00 per plate
With 2 sides: Choose from Snake Bitten Wicked beans, potato salad, or slaw:
$297.00    $11.88 per plate

*Beautiful brisket package: *

Mouth watering tender brisket to feed 20-25 beef lovers at about 1/3 lbs a serving:
$325.00    $13.00 per plate
With 2 sides as above:
$375.00    $15.00 per plate

*Fallin off the bone suckin good rib package: *

12 St. Louis style racks guaranteed to please 24 rib fanatics:  
$*311.28    $12.97 per plate *
With 2 sides as above:
$359.28   $14.97 per plate

Add 4 lbs of sausage hot or mild to any package for $35.00
*Half packages for multiple meat menus can be ordered.  Just add 50**% of each package price together.  (*Picnic service at cost plus a $10 service fee.)


----------



## daddio (May 2, 2009)

sounds like a good idea,we've been doing this kinda thing sort of for a few years and have done pretty good at it. your info looks good as well as the prices. if you don't mind i have one caution for you...not not smoke someone else's meat!!   i have had people ask me to do this also but you do not know how that meat was handled before you got it,even if it is factory sealed there may have been an issue of temps where it was kept or how they may have thawed it..just trying to help here.  i like to be in control of as many variables as possible. and some one brings you bad meat and you cook it and serve it,it's your reputation and pocket book that will suffer.   my opinon anyway  but good luck it all sounds real good.


----------



## rivet (May 2, 2009)

Exactly!!!! Well said.

Other than making sure you get insurance, looks like you have a great plan. Well written literature! I'd have a pamphlet professionally printed on glossy paper and staple bound that inluded closeup awesome "Q-Vue" style shots of the finished, plated product close up.

Good luck to you !


----------



## creative rock (May 2, 2009)

Rick I agee with only using your own supplied meat, to risky otherwise, and if something did go bad with user supplied meat you still would be the one blamed (lawsuit)

As far as prices go, your first prices were way to low, and I am still thinking the revised prices may be still low. Maybe start off with the second prices, and decide if you are profiting enough and adjust accordingly.

Just my thoughts,
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## shooterrick (May 2, 2009)

I have scrapped the idea of others meats.  Duh.  Thanks for all info so far.  I assume insurance means liability umbrella package of some sort.?


----------



## daddio (May 2, 2009)

you can check with different carriers the one i went with is 1.5 millon dollar coverage for like 500.00 a year but that also covers a truck i use to pull my trailer,the only way they would let me get the product liabilty insurance was to also have my truck coverd with them which was cool. just call your local insurance companies and tell them what your looking to do.


----------



## cman95 (May 2, 2009)

Sounds good Rick, by no means am I being critical but you are putting in alot of work. If it were me I would charge a buck or so more for the sides per plate. I think this would help your profit margin. But I have never done this myself. Good luck with your endeavor!!


----------



## alx (May 2, 2009)

.......................


----------



## curious aardvark (May 2, 2009)

aiming to do something similiar myself (among other food related ventures). 
It all looks good. 
Prices are good. just make sure you've factored in sufficient profit. 
It's not just food and fuel and wood you need to take into account.
If it helps - think of the preparation time as paid work. 
ie: if you spend 8 hours in preparation, are you getting the same money you'd get if you worked a skilled job for 8 hours ?
The mistake people often make in starting their own business is that they don't include their own time in the equation. 

Also I'd be inclined to offer the all inclusive package as standard: plates, sides, napkins etc. Add the cost on - but then your customers are buying a total package with little thought involved. 
By offering too many options you might actually put people off who just want it sorted, with minimal of their own input. 
If someone specifically asks if they can provide their own plates, sides etc - then sure negotiate. but I'd personally always go for supplying the complete package as standard. 

Something else to consider. American bbq pretty much always offers the same thing: pulled pork, brisket, ribs and chicken. 
How about throwing fatties and shrimp into the equation. Offer something no one else does, premium rates - but unique products. 
just look around this and other smoking forums for ideas. 
If you can get a rep for providing something different as well as excellent quality standards - you've potentially got a much wider spectrum of customer. 
just a thought :-) 

Anyway you go - make sure you enjoy it :-) 
And good luck !


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 2, 2009)

I like it. I have been thinking of doing something very similar.


----------



## rivet (May 2, 2009)

Aardvaark clearly knows the deal. If you want to be in business, then its just business!


----------



## shooterrick (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the info so far guys.  I was in buisness for 27 years and will factor all items I can think of.  So far I am inclined to boost the prices and work less.  This would be a parttime adventure only as I love my real job.  Also If I expect to get paid per hour comensurate with what I make per hour at the real job the BBQ would be priced  at 33.17 a plate which would be hard to sell.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 3, 2009)

Anythin over $12 ta $14 a plate is a very hard sell round these parts.  To many commercial Q joints available an the big box stores cater to.

To many folks with the mentality a "I can get this at big box cheaper", well that be were I let them go.  My prices aren't high, an I won't go no lower.  The sellin point is that this is real Q not outa a bottle.  Some folk go fer it an others won't.

Also, times er tough right now, folk aren't gonna spend big dollars on specialty items.  They need the cash ta keep the household goin.  Business has cut back on there promotional dollars as well cause folk ain't buyin like they were.  This will eventually turn around, but thins er slow right now.

There are alota cost associated with caterin, ya have ta wiegh the costs, profit margin an sellin price an see ifin it can be done in yer area.

Just my two coppers worth.

Good luck.


----------



## uncletykie (May 3, 2009)

Chicken is Cheap and has an excellent return on investment..I would put chicken on your menu as well.. when i do catering I charge by the person at an average of $7.75 per person with a $400 minimum and give Lots of sides, cuz they are cheap and filling

My 2 cents worth


----------



## shooterrick (May 3, 2009)

If i do this and it works i will add chicken also but at this time I am limited my the size of my cooker.  thanks.


----------

